# New Member



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi All. Just joined the forum today.

I'm expecting my S -Line 45tfsi Quattro in Navarra Blue very soon. 
It's currently at the port.

I hope to share some photos when it arrives.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi NTT, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## nufcmark (May 16, 2009)

I've just started a thread asking for a photo of a TT in Navarra blue, and then I saw your post! Any chance you could share a photo as I am thinking of ordering one in this colour. Thanks.


----------

